# Freehand 10



## soa (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 
habe ein kleines Problem:


Ich möchte ein Wort zur oberen hälfte in weiß und zur unteren Hälfte in gelb haben.

Dazu habe ich mir eine farbige Fläche genommen. Das Wort in Pfade konvertiert und dann 
geklont. Hab es einmal in weiß und einmal in Farbe. Das weiße Wort lege ich zur Hälfte unten an die Fläche heran. 

Nun soll der untere Teil, der nicht auf der Fläche liegt verschwinden. 
Ich habe Text und Fläche zusammen makiert und bin
auf Extras --> Pfadoperation--> Öffnung gegangen.....


Das  leider nicht. Wie schaffe ich es den unteren Teil des Wortes zu entfernen?


Danke


Gruß
SOA


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. Februar 2005)

DieFläche muß über dem Text liegen, da sonst die Fläche ausgestanzt wird und nicht der Text.

Viele Grüße


----------

